# uncooked bottom crust



## msrgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

When I bake a pumpkin pie, I find the bottom crust is uncooked and soggy.  What can I do to eliminate this problem?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

_Blind bake _the crust. i.e.

line the pan with the pie crust dough,
dock the dough, prick with a fork or docker,
cover the dough with a buttered piece of foil,
fill the pie pan with dry beans, rice, or pie weights,
bake for 8-12 minutes in a 350°F oven until set,
remove the foil liner and return to oven for an additional 3-5 minutes to brown,
remove from oven and let cool,
before adding filling, brush with egg wash to seal, you might even do that when it comes out of the oven before cooling.


----------



## maria yoder (Oct 9, 2012)

Roll your crust thinner.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Place a heavy baking tray on the oven bars, preheat the oven to temp the place your pie on the tray.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Brush crust thoroughly with egg white first,  then bake  1/2 way first let cool add filling then finish baking'

The egg white stiffens and forms a seal on the crust that stops liquid from the filling from getting it soggy. This works on most  any kind of pie.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes it does, ed.

If you notice the crust developing too much color, place a foil ring (conveniently made BEFORE pie is half blind baked) over the crust and that will hold your color at a nice golden brown.

It took me a few times of removing half baked pies from oven and then trying to fashion a foil ring before I asked myself what would Gma do?

lolol

mimi


----------



## snoopy07 (May 4, 2011)

I had similar problems before too when I made a pecan pie before, but I have to agree with Maria Yoder. Try rolling your crusts thinner and try placing your pie in a baking sheet while in an oven, it also helps heat the bottom of your pie crust


----------

